# Suche ein guten WLan Drucker



## TKing (9. Mai 2010)

Hey,

ich wollte mir demnächst ein Durcker kaufen, den ich irgendwohin setzten kann und dieser über Wlan angeschlossen ist.
Mein Vorhaben ist, diesen über den Router zu verbinden und somit drucken zu können. Diese Funktionen über eine WLan verbindung unterstützen nicht viele Drucker aber es geht zumidest schonmal.

Meine Frage ist nur, ob ich mir ein Laser oder Tintenstrahldrucker holen soll und was die bessere Lösung ist, in hinsicht auf Patronenkosten und Anzahl der Druckeinheiten.
Vor allem wärs auch cool wenn jemand mir einen bestimmten empfehlen könnte, der nicht zu teuer ist und mit dem man super umgehen kann.

mfg

TKing


----------



## Pommes (9. Mai 2010)

Primär:
- Wieviel wird gedruckt?
- Wird viel mit Farbe gedruckt oder überweigend S/W?
- Soll es ein Kopierer/Scanner sein?
- Wie oft wird gedruckt?


----------



## kenji_91 (9. Mai 2010)

ich hab einen lexmark x4550, der ist super zum einstellen.
treiber gibt es sogar für win7 x64, den einfach starten und er erzählt dir, wie du voran schreiten sollst und kannst natürlich beliebig viele computer damit verbinden per wlan.
die patronen kosten ca 15€ und der drucker selber ca 60€.


----------



## Tomfighter (9. Mai 2010)

Hey,

eine Empfehlung wert, ist auch: HP Officejet Pro 8000. Grund ist der günstige und zuverlässige Druck.

MfG Tomfighter


----------



## TKing (10. Mai 2010)

Cool...danke schonmal für die Antworten.

@light-clocker
Gedruckt wird nur normal zu Hause für bestimmte Sachen. Also in der Woche ca- 1-2 mal dafür aber auch einiges in Farbe. Scannen muss nicht unbedingt sein und kann auch weg bleiben. Die Menge und Anzahl der Druckeinheiten beläuft sich ca. auf 5-20 Seiten. Also relativ selten, da ich auch in der Schule umsonst und in Farbe drucken kann, aber ich mich nicht immer darauf verlassen kann, dass ich drucke wenn ich dort bin sondern nochmal einen Drucker brauch für zu Hause.
Preise so von 70- 150€.

@Tomfighter
Dein vorgeschlagener Drucker hört sich shconmal sehr gut an


----------



## ZeroToxin (10. Mai 2010)

ich hab mir für mein Büro den Samsung CLP-315W FarbLaserDrucker geholt.

Unterstützt W-LAN, macht bei mir aber einige Probs, da er zu weit vom Access Point entfernt steht. sonst aber n Top Gerät


----------

